# Kto nie ryzykuje, ten szampana nie pije



## blackvesper

Hej,

czy ktoś ma pomysł na przetłumaczenie w/w przysłowia inaczej niż 'no pain, no gain'?

Pzdr.


----------



## NotNow

Nothing ventured, nothing gained.


----------



## cpuzey1

NotNow said:


> Nothing ventured, nothing gained.


 


Czy są jakies inne podobne określenia po polsku?


----------



## blackvesper

Tak, "bez ryzyka nie ma zabawy"


----------



## Thomas1

Do odważnych świat należy.
Szczęście/Fortuna sprzyja odważnym.

Fortune favours the brave.
Faint heart never won fair lady.

Fortuna audax iuvat.


----------



## dn88

cpuzey1 said:


> Czy są jakies inne podobne określenia po polsku?



Kto nie ryzykuje, ten nie wygrywa.


----------



## PawelBierut

dn88 said:


> Kto nie ryzykuje, ten nie wygrywa.



Ja to słyszałem w wersji: 

Kto nie ryzykuje, ten nie jedzie.

albo

Kto nie ryzykuje, ten nie je. (chociaż to może być pomieszane z: kto nie pracuje, ten nie je.)


----------



## blackvesper

PawelBierut said:


> Ja to słyszałem w wersji:
> 
> Kto nie ryzykuje, ten nie jedzie.
> 
> albo
> 
> Kto nie ryzykuje, ten nie je. (chociaż to może być pomieszane z: kto nie pracuje, ten nie je.)



W życiu nie słyszałam żadnego z powyższych


----------



## miguell

Zdanie z szampanem zostało wypowiedziane w gazecie "Sukces" przez Weronikę Marczuk, z tego co pamiętam to wywiad ukazał się krótko przed tą całą aferą z CBA, ale został udzielony zanim wyszła ta afera na jaw... 
Kiedyś pasowało mi do rozprawki i go tam wpisałem. Dowiedziałem się, że to błąd stylistyczny(ponoć należy unikać w wypracowaniach metafor).

Ale to był jeden, jedyny raz kiedy się spotkałem z tym określeniem. Wydaje mi się co najmniej pospolity.
Link:
http://www.koktajl24.pl/Weronika-Pa...a-wywiad-Sukces-Weronika-Pazura-wywiad-Sukces


----------



## blackvesper

NIe wiem, możliwe, nie interesuje mnie co mówią domniemane gwiazdy - w każdym razie wiem, że w/w wyrażenie słyszałam dawno temu.


----------

